# Alberta Land



## adamtheha (Mar 14, 2007)

Does anyone here currently homestead in Southern Alberta? How hard was it to get land/subdivide it, and where bout's did you find it? Myself, I'm looking for about 20-30 acres of dirt to plant our family down, hopefully within an hours drive to Calgary.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Within an hour of Calgary, you're looking at as much as $5,000 - $10,000/acre (much more than that if you're wanting something with a mountain view like Cochrane, Okotoks and Strathmore/Carseland & Airdrie are brutally expensive. Subdivisions are subject to county or MD regulations and some are getting quite sticky in order to preserve farmland and prevent small acreages from driving land prices even further. If you seriously want something within an hour of Calgary, you may want to consider the Cluny/Gleichen area or possibly Bassano. If you have further questions, you might want to pm me. I could recommend a realtor that might be helpful.


----------



## Tracy Rimmer (May 9, 2002)

adamtheha said:


> Does anyone here currently homestead in Southern Alberta? How hard was it to get land/subdivide it, and where bout's did you find it? Myself, I'm looking for about 20-30 acres of dirt to plant our family down, hopefully within an hours drive to Calgary.


Hope you've got money, and lots of it. Within an hour of Calgary, you're looking in the hundreds of thousands of dollars for that much land -- and good luck getting anything built on it in the next two or three years -- the construction industry is working at full capacity in the city's expanding subdivisions, and construction workers are making a lot more working on Calgary homes in subdivisions where there are multiple homes rather than single projects. 

Alberta is a fantastic province to live in -- but quite expensive. If you have options, I would look somewhere else -- eventually, the Bow Glacier is going to run out of water, and I don't really want to think about what it's going to be like in Southern Alberta when that happens. A million people and no water?


----------



## Labrat407 (Aug 24, 2007)

You could try BC.
This site has many deals.

NIHO 

Or for across Canada

Dignam


----------



## adamtheha (Mar 14, 2007)

Bump, still looking for AB land. Now that prices are cooling a bit, maybe I'll have some more leeway on finding something. I'm willing to pay up to $7,000 an acre, depending on location.


----------



## happyooper (Dec 8, 2002)

We thought about canada, but a friends son just got married to a Canadian and she works in Canada, he can't legally work for a year and she said it's almost impossible to move there now and become a resident. anyone know of anything? thanks, hp


----------

